# community welfare officer- rent allowance



## rolo19 (25 Jan 2011)

would anybody know who the community welfare officer is for Burnell square, northern cross on the malahide road or Larch Hill, oscar traynor road and also where and when he/she sits?
Kindest Regards,
Robyn.


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2011)

Use the "contact us" link on the following page (in the top right).   New applications for Rent Supplement from North Dublin may be dealt with by the new postal unit (see list under "Rent Supplement" on the same webpage).

[broken link removed]


----------



## Granger (27 Jan 2011)

So Far the new postal PO Box is covering some wicklow areas/blanchardstown and some of the fingal area, so hopefully in your area you still may be able to go in and talk to your local CWO about regarding the rent allowance


----------

